# 1977 Violet Schwinn Le Tour 2



## Alwaysroomforonemore

I am in need of the spoke protector for this nice rare color Le tour II.  Anyone got 1 they are willing to part with


----------



## island schwinn

@Schwinn499


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore

I have now finished up the Violet 1977 Le Tour and it now has all of the correct parts on it. Cleaned up and rides like new.


----------



## BLK80SLT

That's pretty sharp looking. You did a great job.


----------



## Tim s

BLK80SLT said:


> That's pretty sharp looking. You did a great job.



A pic of mine. Tim


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore

BLK80SLT said:


> That's pretty sharp looking. You did a great job.



Thank you appreciate the time to respond..sorry it took me a bit.


----------



## Tim s

Alwaysroomforonemore said:


> Thank you appreciate the time to respond..sorry it took me a bit.



Have you noticed that more of the fork chrome is exposed on Le Tour 2s than any other Le Tours with painted forks? Tim


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore

Tim s said:


> Have you noticed that more of the fork chrome is exposed on Le Tour 2s than any other Le Tours with painted forks? Tim
> 
> View attachment 970528



Yes I have. I own all the colors in the 23 inch frame except this color Scarlet Red Beautiful Bike by the way.


----------



## Tim s

Alwaysroomforonemore said:


> Yes I have. I own all the colors in the 23 inch frame except this color Scarlet Red Beautiful Bike by the way.



Schwinn put out a lot of nice lightweight bikes and colors in 1977 including the Volare and Superior. Tim


----------



## Goldenrod

I've got a silver La Tour.  The only bike I ride.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore

Tim s said:


> Schwinn put out a lot of nice lightweight bikes and colors in 1977 including the Volare and Superior. Tim
> 
> View attachment 974669
> 
> View attachment 974670
> 
> View attachment 974671
> 
> View attachment 974672



I love the Flamingo color on this bike so true of the 77 colors yet only used for 1st 6 months of 77


----------



## Tim s

Alwaysroomforonemore said:


> I love the Flamingo color on this bike so true of the 77 colors yet only used for 1st 6 months of 77



I love the color too and you don’t see many in this color or Superiors either. I took my time on this one and I am real happy with how it turned out. Tim


----------

